# I'm pretty sure you guys are a bad influence



## Mitch G

I purchased my Dad a Kindle for Christmas after a suggestion from a friend who thought it would be good for him as he is an avid reader whose vision is not what it used to be.  After he opened it and I spent a few moments getting it set up for him, I found myself overcome with envy and ordered another for myself.  Fortunately, the refurbished ones seem to last a bit longer after Christmas and I found one the next day!

It arrived yesterday and I've been busy playing around with it.  I started with the New York Times and Romeo Dallaire's depressing but fascinating Shake Hands with the Devil.  Everything was going just fine until I saw a link here from the Amazon forums.

Now I've discovered that my Kindle is naked and somehow or another buying a cover that is almost as expensive as the Kindle seems perfectly reasonable.  I haven't decided if I should thank you guys or curse you.


----------



## drenee

If you're only pretty sure we're a bad influence, read further.  
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome SouthernGent! Congrats on your Kindle and you will find that it and Kindle Boards will become an addiction.   Glad you are here. Your *nekkid* Kindle must have a cover!  

Linda


----------



## Angela

Hello SouthernGent and welcome to KindleBoards!  Yes, you will have to be careful around here... look out for Betsy!! She will have your kindle all decked out before you know it! lol 


J/K Betsy... you know I love you!!


----------



## tecwritr

Bad influence! Us?

Welcome


----------



## Guest

We are the Yen and yang of the internet


----------



## Vicki

Hi and welcome SouthernGent,

You have NO idea how bad this can get. I had my m-edge cover, decal girl skin and a book light LONG before I ever got the Kindle at Christmas. I have somehow managed to collect several bags the Kindle fits in and just this morning found myself on the Oberon Design site drooling over yet another cover.  I have completely lost control and the hubby and the kids just shake their heads.....

In the end you must buy your Kindle a new Koat. They just cannot be allowed to run around "nekkid".


----------



## Anju 

SouthernGent - Bad Influence?  Just you wait, for a preview go to some of the other threads - Vampyre and BJ are the worst! in my own personal opinion, they will have you laughing until you cry, so feel free go join them.

Do we have a thread for Bad Influence persons with kindles? oh yea, it is all the threads.


----------



## sebat

Welcome.

Besides all the accessories there is also the book buying addiction.  

I was buying one book, reading it, then buying another.  Then I found this board.  I now own 5 pages of books that I have yet to read. 

Be sure to check out the book suggestion threads.


----------



## tecwritr

Anju said:


> SouthernGent - Bad Influence? Just you wait, for a preview go to some of the other threads - Vampyre and BJ are the worst! in my own personal opinion, they will have you laughing until you cry, so feel free go join them.
> 
> Do we have a thread for Bad Influence persons with kindles? oh yea, it is all the threads.


There you go again. Picking on the guys.


----------



## KCFoggin

Just wait, it gets even better.   Welcome aboard!


----------



## chynared21

*Welcome aboard! Yes, this is a very very bad place and you will be poor but we're a friendly bunch...good to have you here!*


----------



## farmwife99

A naked Kindle...........................  
I'm sure you'll be taking care of that soon.

BTW what is your new bouncing Kindle's name?
Mine girl is Bella.  


This is a fun place isn't it??


----------



## Dori

If you have an I R A  you can name kindle Ira.  She will eat it up in a hurry.


----------



## tessa

welcome    glad your here

vampy , bj and SouthernGent  

any  Yankee men around?

Tessa


----------



## Mitch G

sebat said:


> Besides all the accessories there is also the book buying addiction.
> 
> I was buying one book, reading it, then buying another. Then I found this board. I now own 5 pages of books that I have yet to read.


I already had that one. At least with the Kindle I don't need to buy any more bookshelves.



tecwritr said:


> There you go again. Picking on the guys.


We do seem to be a minority here. I think I'm fine with that!



farmwife99 said:


> A naked Kindle...........................
> I'm sure you'll be taking care of that soon.
> 
> BTW what is your new bouncing Kindle's name?
> Mine girl is Bella.


Well, I think I have to get one of the amazing Oberon covers, so it appears I'll have to be a bit patient. I'm not really the kind of guy who names his toys, although I did once own a car that was known as the Blue Goose a long time ago.



tessa said:


> any Yankee men around?


You don't need any of those dastardly villains! 

Thanks to all for the warm words of welcome.


----------



## tecwritr

"We do seem to be a minority here.  I think I'm fine with that!"

Right.  It'd be great if we were in a bar.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Me...A bad influence? I'm the one with the one-click addiction! lol.....Kinda grounded now, too. (points finger at Vampyre) He recommended me the Southern Vampire Series.  lol. Then Mom had to supply the coffee that enabled me to stay up and read all those books ....hmm. caffine sounds good. 

Edit: I forgot my smilies!


----------



## Anju 

Vegas_Asian said:


> Me...A bad influence? I'm the one with the one-click addiction! lol.....Kinda grounded now, too. (points finger at Vampyre) He recommended me the Southern Vampire Series. lol. Then Mom had to supply the coffee that enabled me to stay up and read all those books....hmm. caffine sounds good.


Gonna be interesting when you are "of age" LOL not too long is it now?  Big kindle board party!!!


----------



## Marci

drenee said:


> If you're only pretty sure we're a bad influence, read further.
> debbie


LOL!



Marci


----------



## Marci

Vampyre said:


> We are the Yen and yang of the internet


Ooohm Vampy -

So cool  I love this picture. Will try to convert it into a screen saver among all my other to-do odds & ends & football watching later today.

Marci


----------



## Marci

Hey, Southern Gent -

Nice to have you here.  

For a newcomer, you are advancing fast into full-fledged Kindle ownership by contemplating an Oberon purchase.

I'll leave the skin vs nekkid dilemma up to you.

Glad you're here,

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SouthernGent said:


> I purchased my Dad a Kindle for Christmas after a suggestion from a friend who thought it would be good for him as he is an avid reader whose vision is not what it used to be. After he opened it and I spent a few moments getting it set up for him, I found myself overcome with envy and ordered another for myself. Fortunately, the refurbished ones seem to last a bit longer after Christmas and I found one the next day!
> 
> It arrived yesterday and I've been busy playing around with it. I started with the New York Times and Romeo Dallaire's depressing but fascinating Shake Hands with the Devil. Everything was going just fine until I saw a link here from the Amazon forums.
> 
> Now I've discovered that my Kindle is naked and somehow or another buying a cover that is almost as expensive as the Kindle seems perfectly reasonable. I haven't decided if I should thank you guys or curse you.


SouthernGent,

Welcome to Kindleboards!!! Don't believe anything they say about me.

Congratulations on your Kindle. You are in good company here with all of us Kindle Fanatics. Your Kindle definitely deserves both a skin and cover. The skin protects the surface, is easy to clean and personalizes your Kindle. And the cover protects it. So they're really just practical purchases.

And another thing you will need for your Kindle is a nice bag for carrying it. Here's one I found from a site that has many:
 omigosh it's only $69 now, when I first found it, it was $129, gotta go!

Betsy


----------



## Mitch G

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And another thing you will need for your Kindle is a nice bag for carrying it.


It may be a Y chromosome thing, but your bag suggestions have no power over me. Now if you could find one that held my Mr. Bento, the Kindle and iPhone, we might have to talk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Southern Gent--

Don't think it's a Y thing, I know a lot of guys who carry bags. Often, they call them backpacks.  The one I posted is from the man section of some adventure store. DOn't know about Mr. Bento  must of have missed that, but this is the description of the one I posted:

Combines vintage bomber leather, sturdy twill, and antiqued brass with up-to-date features. The details are eminently utile: two exterior pockets with zip closure; *main compartment with large padded pocket for delicate electronics*; buckle-adjust snap straps in antiqued brass; slots for pens, *PDA, cell, MP3 player*; padded shoulder strap and carrying handle. Measures: 8.75" x 4.25" at the base, 13" tall. Imported in Brown.

Bag or not, welcome to Kindleboards, hope to see you in the book klubs! Woohoo, new Kindlers everywhere!

Betsy


----------



## Mitch G

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DOn't know about Mr. Bento


It is my other current obsession. It's basically a Japanese thermos lunchbox -- Mr Bento

Some people post pictures of their lunch every day on Flickr. I've not yet become that obsessed.










I did actually check out the bag you suggested. I have one very similar to this:


----------



## Guest

I am shocked that I came out as such a bad influence.   I try so hard to resist the darkside and be nice.  Jim's not so bad either once you get to know him and realize you should never go into a thread with him that is religious, political or about piercing belly buttons.

Sure I told VA about the Southern Vampire Mysteries.  I didn't tell her to buy them all at once!  Did she mention all the free books I showed her after she was Kindlegrounded?  Nope    Does she take responsibility for the actions that got her in trouble? nope...


Yes, I have been guilty of jacking a thread or two(like now)  but I usually try to get them back on topic if the topic isn't basically beating a dead horse.

Any Yankees here?  (back on topic see  sorta)  

Yes!  I am from Ohio but I do live in GA now.

Welcome Southern Gent.  It's a nice place if you tread lightly.  (Just kidding  it's pretty nice.)


----------



## Chris

> It may be a Y chromosome thing, but your bag suggestions have no power over me.


I for one welcome our Kindle Makeup (skin) applying, cover coveting, bag carrying female KindleBoard member overloards!!!!

Male KindleBoard members unite!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SouthernGent said:


> It is my other current obsession. It's basically a Japanese thermos lunchbox -- Mr Bento
> 
> Some people post pictures of their lunch every day on Flickr. I've not yet become that obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually check out the bag you suggested. I have one very similar to this:


Oh, I know what that is, just didn't remember in the context we were looking at. Yes, I like the bag you mention very much also. Have one.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Chris said:


> I for one welcome our Kindle Makeup (skin) applying, cover coveting, bag carrying female KindleBoard member overloards!!!!
> 
> Male KindleBoard members unite!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Hey southern gent, welcome! Glad to have you here. Sounds like you'll fit in just fine.

I have the Hokusai Wave Oberon cover and it's beautiful, along with the symphonic skin.

You can start a thread for Bento lunches, if you want, and post pictures galore. I'm sure I'll be drooling. Right now I am trying to figure out what to do with a dozen ripe bananas -- in between Kindle reading, that is.

L


----------



## ak rain

Neked kindles unite -they work just fine --in a good cover of coarse (mine is Oberon - butterfly) 

have fun
Sylvia


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Vampyre said:


> I am shocked that I came out as such a bad influence.  I try so hard to resist the darkside and be nice. Jim's not so bad either once you get to know him and realize you should never go into a thread with him that is religious, political or about piercing belly buttons.
> 
> Sure I told VA about the Southern Vampire Mysteries. I didn't tell her to buy them all at once! Did she mention all the free books I showed her after she was Kindlegrounded? Nope  Does she take responsibility for the actions that got her in trouble? nope...
> 
> Yes, I have been guilty of jacking a thread or two(like now) but I usually try to get them back on topic if the topic isn't basically beating a dead horse.
> 
> Any Yankees here? (back on topic see sorta)
> 
> Yes! I am from Ohio but I do live in GA now.
> 
> Welcome Southern Gent. It's a nice place if you tread lightly. (Just kidding it's pretty nice.)


yep he did tell me about the free books  . Books= escape.

I've learned how to curve my one-click addiction....actually writing my stories. (one of my new years resolutions)


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> Jim's not so bad either once you get to know him and realize you should never go into a thread with him that is religious, political or about piercing belly buttons.


That is probably a very true statement, except, if you don't go into those threads and let Jim taunt you a little, he comes into our Vera Bradley thread. LOL...JK Jim. You are loved.


----------



## Guest

All of that is just in good natured fun.  Not all of us are Stepfordborgs.


----------



## cat616

Hi SoutherGent, I am thinking that you are going to get along just fine here.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> All of that is just in good natured fun. Not all of us are Stepfordborgs.


----------



## Anju 

Leslie said:


> Right now I am trying to figure out what to do with a dozen ripe bananas -- in between Kindle reading, that is.
> 
> L


Leslie - peel and freeze them. They are great for banana bread whenever you are in the mood for baking!


----------



## ak rain

frozen bannana's into a blender with liquid (milk, juice or water) and other fruit can make a lovely drink

sylvia


----------



## Mitch G

Leslie said:


> Right now I am trying to figure out what to do with a dozen ripe bananas -- in between Kindle reading, that is.


If you don't want to freeze them, they last a remarkably long time in the fridge. The peels turn black and ugly, but the bananas themselves last a very long time.


----------



## Guest

SouthernGent said:


> If you don't want to freeze them, they last a remarkably long time in the fridge. The peels turn black and ugly, but the bananas themselves last a very long time.


I don't know, according to the banana song, "Bananas are from the Equator...don't put them in the refrigerator!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vampyre said:


> I don't know, according to the banana song, "Bananas are from the Equator...don't put them in the refrigerator!"


Only 'cause the Chiquita people would prefer you buy MORE bananas than just use the ones you've already got. 

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I too have fallen into the curse of Kindle.  I love it, and now it is better dressed than I


----------



## Guest

> Only 'cause the Chiquita people would prefer you buy MORE bananas than just use the ones you've already got.
> 
> Ann


The hell you say! Bananas have to ripen in a certain way! They would never lie about something like that. They told me so in chat. 

aakk I am getting stuck in rhyming...


----------

